# Lightroom v2 Camera Tethering



## mountainstorm (Aug 23, 2008)

After a bit of work I've completed my first Lightroom Plugin.  It ONLY works on Mac OS X 1'.5 and Lightroom v2 but gives you tethering support in Lightroom.

Its faster than using an AutoImport folder and (I think) pretty cool.  Unfortunately at the moment it uses the Apple tether API so it doesn't support most modern Canon's although I'm going to try working on that 

By default the image will be imported but won't be selected.  This is because the Lightroom API doesn't support it.  I've implemented a workaround which requires you need to enable "System Preferences"->"Universal Access"->"Enable access for assistive devices".  This will then select the newly imported image IF you have the last imported image selected.

Have a look, any feedback gratefully received.

http://www.mountainstorm.co.uk/photography/Software/Software.html

Rich


----------



## mountainstorm (Aug 24, 2008)

58 views and not a single reply?  So I take it there's defiantly interest in Lightroom tethering.  Has anyone managed to try it?  Does it work, it should do 

Are you all Canon users?

Rich


----------



## rcannonp (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm interested, but I use a Canon and 1'.4.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 24, 2008)

Windows and Canon ....


----------



## Sean McCormack (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey Rich,
We'll get there...


----------



## Braders (Aug 25, 2008)

Windows and Canon. Currently EOS utility does the job. Would like to see direct tethered import capabilities though.


----------



## mountainstorm (Aug 25, 2008)

Damn you windows people.  Is it possible with the Canon software to run a program when the image had been downloaded?  If so I'd consider porting the direct import side to windows.

Rich


----------



## AaronVan (Aug 25, 2008)

I am a mac user with Lightroom 2, Mac OSX 1'.5.2 and a Canon 2'D I have had some issues getting the EOS Utility to work for me and love the idea of a direct tether solution. I'm going to try out your plugin tonight but just let me know how else I may be able to help.

Thanks,
AaronVan


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 25, 2008)

mountainstorm;2'5'' said:
			
		

> Damn you windows people.  Is it possible with the Canon software to run a program when the image had been downloaded?  If so I'd consider porting the direct import side to windows.
> 
> Rich




Sorry, don't know.


----------



## Sean McCormack (Aug 26, 2008)

Aaron, the original app Studio Tether works with the 2'D, from the same link.


----------



## theMusicMan (Aug 28, 2008)

Very interesting - but I cannot see a list of cameras that this will work with.  Do you have one?


----------



## Sean McCormack (Aug 28, 2008)

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1'85

probably those ones (at least for studio tether)


----------



## Clicio Barroso (Aug 28, 2008)

mountainstorm;2'5'' said:
			
		

> Is it possible with the Canon software to run a program when the image had been downloaded?
> Rich



Ok, I have downloaded your plugin, it is copied to the right folder, but there is no documentation at all. Should it append a new menu item? How do I turn it on and off? Does it work as soon as a camera is connected? Do I have to turn AutoImport off? Or on?
Please tell us how it works so we can test it, Rich.
Thanks,


----------



## Clicio Barroso (Aug 28, 2008)

Rich,

I tried the plugin in my Canon 5D, but it has not worked.
I guess the camera is one of those listed as * not compatible *, right?
Thanks,


----------



## laszlo_gulasz (Aug 30, 2008)

I tried shooting with EOS 5D and it works until I shoot single pictures. When I shoot burst plugin gets stacked and stops downloading images from camera. Is there any solution for this?
thanks for help!


----------



## mountainstorm (Aug 31, 2008)

The Canon 5D does appear to work, I believe you need to put it into "PC Connection" mode or something (can someone who knows confirm).  

I also think I know what the issue with taking multiple photos is but haven't had time to fix it yet, but I have now updated my website.  There a manual, FAQ and a Camera list. 

Can everyone who's tried it send me an email saying what you tried and if it worked (or not) so I can update the camera support page.  I'll do a code update soon and fix the bugs I know about and everyone with a Nikon can have a play with the enhanced mode.

Thanks for all the help

Rich
http://www.mountainstorm.co.uk


----------



## Clicio Barroso (Sep 1, 2008)

mountainstorm said:


> The Canon 5D does appear to work, I believe you need to put it into "PC Connection" mode



OK, Rich, so I will give it another try. Docs are good, too many doubts about  using the Plugin.


----------



## mmlife (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi Rich

Are you considering releasing a windows version? I would be happy to donate to that cause!

What is 'Nikon True Tethering' that you refer to on your site?

Kind Regards

Michael


----------



## mountainstorm (Sep 1, 2008)

The Nikon true tethering option is coming sometime this week (if I get the time).  I've done the coding it just needs me to do some testing as I've fixed a few issues e.g. it gets its nickers in a twist if you take multiple photos at once. I also need to check it works on PPC as I think it was broken.

The normal mode I use has the camera take the picture, store it on the card and then download it to the PC.  This is good as you keep the camera sequence number stuff intact.  Unfortunately it makes the tethering process a bit slower as you have to wait till the image is stored on the card before you can start downloading it.  The True tether mode sticks Nikons (the ones I've tried anyway) into a mode where they say "PC" rather than a frame count.  When you take a photo it gets stored in the camera's buffer and downloaded to the PC.  The upside is its even faster and more responsive, the downside is you loose the sequence number thing so I have to generate unique image names myself.

As for a windows version, after I've got this next release done I intend to add "append meta data" to the lightroom plugin and make a new version of StudioTether for those not using Lightroom.  Then I'm planning support for modern Canon's but as that will take a while I may have a look at porting (at least the basic functionality) to windows.  There's currently a link on my FAQ for a tool which downloads images as their taken on Windows so that may be of some use.


----------



## Clicio Barroso (Sep 1, 2008)

mountainstorm said:


> Unfortunately it makes the tethering process a bit slower as you have to wait till the image is stored on the card before you can start downloading it.



Rich,

Just tried it again.
It recognizes the canon 5D allright, it tethers faster than using Canon EOS Utility, it works.
But...
If one clicks a little faster, and the camera's buffer is being used, the tethering comes to a halt, and nothing is imported from them on.
So, it is a very welcome plugin, but I think it needs a bit of polishing to really shine!
Congrats,


----------



## bobbyalcott (Sep 2, 2008)

Rich,

I tested it this evening with a D3 using LR2 on a MacBookPro 2.33 Duo. Worked like a charm! Couldn't find a bug. In fact, I happened to plug in my iPhone, and your program used it as a camera - and tethered it to LR correctly! It was quite amusing.

Great work, man. This was the last piece to my LR puzzle. Any chance this will work with digital backs (like my PhaseOne P2')?

Well done. Thanks for creating this!

-Bobby

-----------------------------
Bobby Alcott Photography
2512 Woodward Ave
Detroit, MI 482'1

www.bobbyalcott.com
-----------------------------

Mod Note: Bobby, your link came up 4'4 Not Found, I took the liberty of fixing a minor typo.


----------



## Clicio Barroso (Sep 2, 2008)

Bobby,

Did you have any problems with the burst mode? 
I guess Nikons are OK, but I could not fire more than one shot at a time (like in doing still-life photography) with the Canon 5D.
This plugin is exactly what I was needing, so I hope Rich sorts out the burst mode bug on Canons!


----------



## Andrew Hayton (Sep 2, 2008)

I see that no Fuji cameras are supported but reading the blurb it seems a good product. btw the site doesn't view correctly on a Mac running Firefox 3


----------



## DonRicklin (Sep 2, 2008)

Andrew Hayton said:


> btw the site doesn't view correctly on a Mac running Firefox 3


Having site viewing problems here on Camino 1.5.5, as well.

See screen shot.

Don


----------



## mountainstorm (Sep 2, 2008)

Fuji cameras are not on the list but I've no reason to think it wouldn't work.  You may need to put the camera into a PTP/PC Connection mode but I suspect it will work e.g. the iPhone.  

Please, give your Fuji a try (twiddle all the menu items to do with USB) and send me a message if you do (or don't) get it working.  I'll update the list to reflect what you find.

I've fixed the website in Firefox now as well.

Rich


----------



## mountainstorm (Aug 23, 2008)

After a bit of work I've completed my first Lightroom Plugin.  It ONLY works on Mac OS X 1'.5 and Lightroom v2 but gives you tethering support in Lightroom.

Its faster than using an AutoImport folder and (I think) pretty cool.  Unfortunately at the moment it uses the Apple tether API so it doesn't support most modern Canon's although I'm going to try working on that 

By default the image will be imported but won't be selected.  This is because the Lightroom API doesn't support it.  I've implemented a workaround which requires you need to enable "System Preferences"->"Universal Access"->"Enable access for assistive devices".  This will then select the newly imported image IF you have the last imported image selected.

Have a look, any feedback gratefully received.

http://www.mountainstorm.co.uk/photography/Software/Software.html

Rich


----------



## mountainstorm (Sep 2, 2008)

*New Version of LightroomTether v2.1*

Thanks for all the feedback and help,

I had a bit of time free tonight and have managed to create a new version of LightroomTether.  I believe I've fixed all the bugs people have reported although I can't test them all 

It also adds Nikon enhanced mode, which should make for faster image capture.  I've tried it on D4', D7' and D8''s.  

http://www.mountainstorm.co.uk

Please, Please go, download and feedback your experiences.  I'f you get it working (try both modes please) then send me an message so I can update the camera support page.  I'd also be interested in those currently using a tethering solution on the relative performance of my tool.

If you decide it does the things you need, be kind and donate some money so I can go down the pub and celebrate.

Rich


----------



## Clicio Barroso (Sep 2, 2008)

mountainstorm said:


> Please, Please go, download and feedback your experiences.


Rich,

Thanks for your nice work!
But unfortunately...
It is still doing the same with my Canon 5D; it works, but not on a burst mode (which in the end turns out to be slower than the EOS Utility/Watched Folder solution).
It is perfect for product advertising work, but not for fashion photography.
Another small problem is, if your battery is not 1''% charged, there is no warning whatsoever, and so we tend to think the plugin is not working, when in fact it is. I discovered using EOS Utility right after the first failure.
Even knowing that writing to the CF will slow things down, it is much safer; if one has no choice to keep a copy on the card and there is no automatic post-tether backup...
Regards,


----------



## pjamedia (Sep 5, 2008)

I'd love to know if you plan a windows version? I can't use canon utility on Vista x64 as the Canon driver isn't supported on 64bit so an alternative solution would be ideal. At the moment I use my Laptop with XP 32bit to capture the images and upload to a share on my desktop where LR2 picks them up using auto-import.

Paul A


----------



## DonRicklin (Sep 5, 2008)

No luck with this and my Pentax K-1'D. EVen though it does 'PC Mode'.

Don


----------



## Andrew Hayton (Sep 5, 2008)

I think that it only supports the cameras that Aperture does, (see Sean's Link)


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 6, 2008)

Rich,

I sent you a message via your website.

My Canon XTi is recognized when attached but all camera controls go dead.

John


----------



## Clicio Barroso (Sep 7, 2008)

Rich;

As soon as you have a new release, could you please post it here?
I want to keep testing your plugin.
Thanks in advance,


----------



## bweb (Sep 8, 2008)

DL and tried it out. Works great with my 5D. Looking forward to that new code to fix the multiple shots issue. 
Thanks!


----------



## SimonLe (Sep 11, 2008)

For Nikon and Windows, the following Gentleman has sussed it "http://www.diyphotobits.com/category/blog/" 

I use with D3'' and D7',

Simon


----------



## Sean McCormack (Sep 11, 2008)

Except you fail to mention that it's for Windows.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Sep 11, 2008)

Except in the fourth word of his message.


----------



## Sean McCormack (Sep 11, 2008)

Oops....

mea cupla


----------



## mountainstorm (Sep 14, 2008)

*Fun with LiveView and SDK documentation*

Well its been a busy few weeks at work so I've not had much chance to fix anything.  That said I've now got the Canon SDK and the Nikon official docs (thanks to the both companies).  I've even been fixing the plugin so that enhanced mode does what it should with Nikons   (I was close but not quite right for the D3'').

I've also aquired myself one of those nice shinny D3'''s.  I finally decided I could justify it.  So now I've got that working and rather than get to work on Canon's I thought I'd have a play with liveview.

So heres a sample move from my Liveview app: http://www.mountainstorm.co.uk/data/cat-test/cat-test.mov

its not great (no D9'), as the D3'''s liveview is 64'x48' at about 1' frames per second but you get the idea (its also pretty dark in my study).

Unfortunatly when the Nikon's in Liveview you can ONLY take photos via the computer so I might have a play at implementing the whole zoom and take photo stuff ... depends if I get bored.

Till later

Rich


----------



## Andrew Hayton (Sep 15, 2008)

Rich, do  you plan to make Fuji S3 and S5's able to shoot tethered?


----------



## wetncreeky (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi
Another Canon/Windows man interested in LR2 tethering. I use Canons remote capture and ZoomBrowser when tethered. I also have Adobe Bridge open at the same time which auto-updates when a shot downloads from the camera. If you could get something like that hapening with LR2 I'd be interested.


----------



## slucas42 (Sep 26, 2008)

Can anyone help me with tethering my Canon 5D with my Mac.  I've tried the Canon software but it has too many runarounds and is not perfected. It works well with all the newer canons but unfortunately not with the 5D.
Loo-


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Sep 27, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Can anyone help me with tethering my Canon 5D with my Mac.  I've tried the Canon software but it has too many runarounds and is not perfected. It works well with all the newer canons but unfortunately not with the 5D.
> Loo-



Have no idea personally, but welcome aboard. I suggest that you message Ian Farlow - the Administrator to change your forum name so as you are not open to spam.
Maybe take a moment to fill in your signature please - it's done in the "userCP" top left of the page, saves lots of questions!! - thanks..


----------



## Brad Snyder (Sep 27, 2008)

Loo, Welcome.  If you've read this whole thread, you know just about as much as we do ....

If not, give it a look ....


----------



## mountainstorm (Sep 29, 2008)

hello 

The Canon 5D should work with my plugin (enhanced mode disabled), so I'm told.  You might need to put the camera into "PC connection mode" though.

I'm working on better canon support but I'm waiting for my beta tester to get some free time 

Rich


----------



## Andrew Hayton (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello Rich,

If you need a Fuji S3 beta tester, I can help


----------



## JBMockus (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Rich, and everyone else...

Have any Nikon owners used Camera Control Pro? I've only done a very basic test with it, long ago. Does your plugin do more, better than what "CCP" offers?

When I get to LR2.x, I'll definitely give your plugin a whirl


----------



## mountainstorm (Sep 30, 2008)

So bare in mind I'm bias!

LightroomTether does far less than CCP but at a much lower price point (free).  All it does is download images as you take them over USB and import them into Lightroom (optionally selecting each image as its taken).  It does this far quicker than using CCP and an auto import folder ... I think this is partly due to my import code being more efficient than an autoimport folder and partly due to my plugin downloading the images from the camera faster than CCP.

To my mind CCP only does three useful things:
1. Tetherd shooting (thus I wrote LightroomTether)
2. Computer controlled taking of photos (which I don't use and CCP isn't very good - have a look at Apples ImageCapture SDK samples if you want to do this for free)
3. LiveView - (which I've got a development version of working - but I dont use myself)

The bulk of CCP (and the reason they have to update it for each camera) is the stuff to let you change all the options remotely.  If you really wanted to you could write a program to change them (its not that hard) but to be honest I just use the camera controls.  Its easier.

So for me there's no need to send £12' on CCP.

Hope that helps

Rich


----------



## JBMockus (Oct 1, 2008)

Rich,

Thanks for the explanation & insight!!! I will get into lr2.x ASAP (even the $99 upgrade cost is a stretch for me at the moment, unfortunately   not to metion, I've been waiting patiently for bug fixes and 2.1RC is a "work in progress"). As soon as I'm running LR2(.x), I'll give your plugin a try.

I am VERY curios to know (as I am researching how to write web export plugins for LR) how your tethering plugin is accomplished? (from what I've read the LR SDK is for "export functionality", and what you are working on seems, to me, like a whole different "can of worms" with image import from the camera  (ergo: exposing import functionality from the camera [maker] AND LR to 3rd party dev "ambitions"). If I am making any kind of sense, perhaps you can enlighten me?

Maybe the above paragraph didn't make much sense, and I admit I'm new to all this and wanting to learn how to write 3rd party plugins myself (for web export stuff...). I think your plugin endeavor is admirable, and would love to learn more...

In the mean time, KUDOS to your efforts (and, again, I'll test your plugin asap)

jbmockus AT yahoo DOT com (hint-hint  )

Cheers


----------



## mantra (Oct 2, 2008)

canons and windoze


----------



## Clicio Barroso (Oct 4, 2008)

mountainstorm said:


> hello
> 
> The Canon 5D should work with my plugin ..
> 
> Rich



Surely worked with my 5D.
What about the D7'', Rich?
I couldn't make it work tethered using your plugin...

Regards,


----------



## mountainstorm (Aug 23, 2008)

After a bit of work I've completed my first Lightroom Plugin.  It ONLY works on Mac OS X 1'.5 and Lightroom v2 but gives you tethering support in Lightroom.

Its faster than using an AutoImport folder and (I think) pretty cool.  Unfortunately at the moment it uses the Apple tether API so it doesn't support most modern Canon's although I'm going to try working on that 

By default the image will be imported but won't be selected.  This is because the Lightroom API doesn't support it.  I've implemented a workaround which requires you need to enable "System Preferences"->"Universal Access"->"Enable access for assistive devices".  This will then select the newly imported image IF you have the last imported image selected.

Have a look, any feedback gratefully received.

http://www.mountainstorm.co.uk/photography/Software/Software.html

Rich


----------



## Andrew Hayton (Oct 6, 2008)

I have just tried my Fuji S3 over the weekend and it doesn't work so I guess it would be the same for S5 users too.


----------



## adrianlambert (Nov 4, 2008)

I'd love to know how this is progressing from the developer if he's listening in...
This is an absolute must, and should have been part of the package really. Good on you for putting this together.


----------



## Woodfire (Jan 17, 2009)

Does anybody know if this developer is still working on this? I was having problems recently tethering my Nikon D7's using the Mountainstorm plugin. It worked and then didn't, and then it froze my camera. I sent him an email. Never heard back.


----------



## shamus1 (Jan 20, 2009)

mountainstorm;2'5'' said:
			
		

> Damn you windows people. Is it possible with the Canon software to run a program when the image had been downloaded? If so I'd consider porting the direct import side to windows.
> 
> Rich


 
I have used Breezesys.com's DSLRRemote (They now have NikRemote for Nikon). It will transfer the file to the PC and open some external editors (not all?). Currently using faststone.org's Image Viewer as a quick editor.


----------



## rcdurston (Jan 21, 2009)

Wondering if anyone has had any luck with the 5Dmk2 shooting it tethered with this plugin? I keep getting a "busy" error from the camera.
thanks


----------



## Sean McCormack (Jan 21, 2009)

rcdurston said:


> Wondering if anyone has had any luck with the 5Dmk2 shooting it tethered with this plugin? I keep getting a "busy" error from the camera.
> thanks



Newer Canon cameras don't use the right protocol for this to work..


----------



## adrianlambert (Jan 22, 2009)

I donated to him, hope it wasn’t in vein.


----------



## gr8fl4295 (Jan 22, 2009)

no luck with 5dmk2.  Is the developer still working with this?


----------



## mountainstorm (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes, I'm still here ...

Lifes been rather busy over Christmas, work, sickness etc etc.  

Anyway after using my plugin recently where once it work flawlessly and the second time ... erm not so well.  So I decided it was time to complete my half finished new version.

Coupled with my continued frustration at the Lightroom SDK (you cant automate develop settings/select new images) and my want to get liveview working properly, as such its undergone a major rewrite.

It's just gone out for a bit of beta testing and if its working (I think its more reliable than the last version).  I'll pop it on my website for everyone.

New things; liveview, display and modification of ISO, FStop and shutter speed and far better indication of activity.  In fact it now actually uses StudioTether for all the downloading/display and the Lightroom plugin just functions as a faster autoimport.

Fingers crossed, oh and when I've got Nikon working I'll have another go with Canon ... I don't have a Canon camera, so don't expect it to be quick.

Rich


----------



## gr8fl4295 (Jan 26, 2009)

YAY!  Good to hear there is still development on this.
Can someone send Rich a Canon camera so he can develop for Canon?
Thank you!


----------



## mountainstorm (Jan 29, 2009)

Beta testers wanted.

I've just popped the latest beta version here:
http://www.mountainstorm.co.uk/photography/LightroomStudioTether%2'v3.1.dmg.zip

If you fancy giving it a go, please download it, PLEASE read the readme and try to follow something approaching the test procedure outlined in it.  If you can't be bothered to follow it give it a go and tell me how you get on.

Regardless, if you have a problem please send me a message with as much info as you can get on what went wrong (see the readme for my ideal list of info)

Otherwise, good luck

Rich


----------



## Sean McCormack (Jan 30, 2009)

If Rich were nearby, I have a spare 3'D for now..


----------



## mountainstorm (Jan 31, 2009)

I've just popped up a test version of StudioTether here:
http://www.mountainstorm.co.uk/data/StudioTether%2'Canon%2'Test.app.zip

This is for Canon users as it has some hacked in code to try to enable the camera and get rid of the "busy" thing.  It pops up some dialog boxes when you connect the camera, just follow them.

Everyone else please give the (v3.1 - link posted above) a go.

If it works give me a shout and celebrate 

Rich


----------



## Sean McCormack (Feb 1, 2009)

5D II=no

4''D=no

Sorry Rich


----------



## mountainstorm (Feb 1, 2009)

bum!

We shall see then.  I've sent an email to Canon and while I don't expect a reply ... you never know 

I've got one more idea which might work but I need to figure out the code.  Someone on a mailing list I saw said you need to programatically reset the USB device.

Rich


----------



## Sean McCormack (Feb 2, 2009)

The 5D II 'busy' goes off until you press the shutter.. 
On the 4''D, the screen goes blank and the controls are unresponsive.


----------



## mountainstorm (Feb 22, 2009)

Right I've just released version 3.6.  Its the best yet 

Same thing as before just slightly better/more refined.  You should delete the old version and preferably clear your recycle bin to be on the safe side.

You now install the Lightroom plugin by following the instructions from the "Install LightroomTether" menu item inside StudioTether.

It doesn't yet support Canons (sorry ppl).  But I'm working on an all new version which will be cross platform and written mostly in LUA.  My aim is that if Adobe improve the SDK I will be able to easily port all the code into a native Lightroom plugin.

Please download, have a play and shout if you have problems 

Rich


----------

